# Placenta Anterior HIgh



## barney76

HI Ladies

Apologies if i have posted this in wrong section just wanted a bit advice.

This is my first pregnancy i was just reading notes on my Personal Maternity Record and noticed that during my 20 week scana they have put my Placenta is Anterior High, is this normal? Or does anyone know what itmeans?? 

Thanking you in advance

xx


----------



## louise85

Hi hun, anterior means your placenta is at the front of your uterus (mine is posterior so is at the back) and that its high which is good, if it was low it would be a worry as it can cover some or all of the cervix making a natural delivery impossible or more risky resulting in c-section.

So your is fine just means you may not feel movement til later as the placenta can cushion the kicks, don't know if thats been a problem for you so far

xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi there - perfectly normal.

I am carrying twins with one placenta anterior high, the other posterior high. They always write the position on your notes because it's important to know where the placenta is lying - as mentioned above.

Only if it is low can it cause problems x


----------



## barney76

Thanks for the above ladies much appreciated and put my mind at rest xx


----------



## Mervs Mum

As the others have said totally normal :D


----------



## cindi

i'm almost 32 weeks and mine is high and in the front as well. i have to have a section so it's good that it is high. my ob said that it being in the front isn't a problem. but we had some issues getting the heartbeat and feeling kicks early on but not anymore! now i feel and see the bugger moving around all the time. good luck!


----------

